# I'm a snoring drooling monster!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My partner over the course of our three year relationship has recorded me snoring, I'm like a monster. We have also woken up covered in drool, excessive amounts, like drenching her hair. She's taken a habit of having a towel nearby to soak it up in the middle of the night. I also sometimes shake in my sleep, she normally just holds me tight until I stop. Sometimes I end up waking up cuddling her but covered in drool and sweat. I honestly don't know how she tolerates it.

When I suggest going to the doctors/seeking medication to fix it she tells me she doesn't want me to fix it, and that she's happy the way I am. But I'm not!!! I don't know if it's age but it's getting worse and worse. I used to not even snore a decade ago let alone leave pools of drool. Also, the drooling now leaves me very dehydrated in the morning. I need to convince her I need to fix this, but is this a sign of a health problem?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Convince her? Excuse me, are you a little boy that needs mommy's permission to go to pee?
You pick up your phone and make an appointment with your ear-nose-and throat Dr. And go. Why do you need her approval? It's your health we're talking about. Man, does she wipes your ass too?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol! Well yeah, I would if it's serious, which it isn't yet. I don't blame her for not wanting me to try the aids, the anti-snoring neck brace apparently cuts off breathing while medication damages your salivary glands or whatever the internet claims...

So the snoring/drooling isn't normal at all at 35?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

You need to ask that question to the Dr. You need his evaluation of YOU, to know if it's normal or not. Dude, just go.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd say the snoring plus drooling (I've never heard of that to an excess like you describe) is something your should have looked at. Nighttime breathing problems can lead to heart damage, depending on what the issue is.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sheez really? And I thought everyone would be just telling me I'm a tool and what I'm experiencing is normal for my age, now heart damage too? lol

EDIT: Also, I must add, I never used to be able to do this but since the snoring problem started I can actually deliberately make the snoring sounds (real sounding ones) by pushing the back of my tongue towards the back/top of my mouth then breathing through the nose.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, you need to see a doctor who is a sleep specialist. You may well need a CPAP, especially if the snoring involves apnea.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> Yeah, you need to see a doctor who is a sleep specialist. You may well need a *CPAP*, especially if the snoring involves apnea.


Just googled that... 

Oh hell no!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Sheez really? And I thought everyone would be just telling me I'm a tool and what I'm experiencing is normal for my age, now heart damage too? lol
> 
> EDIT: Also, I must add, I never used to be able to do this but since the snoring problem started I can actually deliberately make the snoring sounds (real sounding ones) by pushing the back of my tongue towards the back/top of my mouth then breathing through the nose.


Could you possibly have swollen tonsils and adenoids? 

The drooling is an interesting twist.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Hell no here too; at least until I exhaust everything I can do my self; but I have friends that tell me a cpap has changed their life after they go use3d to it.

There are things you can do if it’s apnea, 

No eating 3 hours b4 for bed; me it’s 7 hours
Reducing/quitting smoking, alcohols & certain other foods; Coffee will be the last thing I can give up.
They can do an at home sleep study now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> Could you possibly have swollen tonsils and adenoids?
> 
> The drooling is an interesting twist.


Nothing swollen so far, I actually feel perfectly fine when awake and sleep quite well, either than the dehydration from the drooling. 
You should see the drool craters when changing the pillow cases! 😄


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> Hell no here too; at least until I exhaust everything I can do my self; but I have friends that tell me a cpap has changed their life after they go use3d to it.
> 
> There are things you can do if it’s apnea,
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I quit smoking/don't drink, but my partner is constantly shoving food in me, if it's not dinner/supper it's snacks. So I eat within the hour I pass out. Maybe that could be it lol

Yeah I can't imagine having a mask when sleeping not to mention it'll get in the way of cuddles!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Nothing swollen so far, I actually feel perfectly fine when awake and sleep quite well, either than the dehydration from the drooling.
> You should see the drool craters when changing the pillow cases! 😄


Something is making you breathe through your mouth instead of your nose. You shouldn't be drooling that much!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> Something is making you breathe through your mouth instead of your nose. You shouldn't be drooling that much!!!


Its weird, like sometimes when I wake up I can feel abit of drool down my mouth and saliva packed in ready to go, either sleeping on my back, on the side, even upright on the couch.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, if the drooling is the main issue that bothers you, then put a diaper on your pillow!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> Well, if the drooling is the main issue that bothers you, then put a diaper on your pillow!


That saves the pillow not my fluids


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

At 35? It’s most certainly not normal. I’ve got decades on you and have never even heard of that level of drooling, let alone experienced it. So, yes, get checked out.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You really need to take it seriously and get checked out. Snoring and drooling like that isn't normal and it isn't something to laugh about. Those are two big signs of sleep apnea. You might not _want_ to have sleep apnea but ignoring it isn't going to make it go away. If you do have it and leave it untreated, it increases your risk of some pretty serious health problems.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Argh... fine, I'll go. Made an appointment. Didn't think snoring and drooling can affect ones health like that


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

When I saw the title I thought, ‘babe, is that you?’

haha except perhaps the excessive drooling. I find it amusing when he wakes himself up from his own snoring. But I have encouraged he seek medical advice as it concerns me when I hear the breathing pause. So far, he’s not keen on this and can be stubborn, so it’s up to him at the end of the day. It’s good you’re going to a doctor.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah I can't imagine having a mask when sleeping not to mention it'll get in the way of cuddles!


Batman said he’d refuse to wear a mask. I’ve tried to encourage if he did, some kind of Star Wars role play but he’s not having it. I’ve expressed the seriousness but nope.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Wondering... do you have a deviated septum/had a broken nose? From my non-medical opinion, I feel Batman’s broken nose from a fight back in the day contributes. He had surgery years back, (not for cosmetic reasons - can still tell it has been broken) but it didn’t make much difference.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

You almost definitely have sleep apnoea mate. It can lead to very serious health problems - heart attack, stroke, high bp, obesity to name a few. Glad you're going to your doctor.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you are making an appointment.

Btw, if it it turns out you have Obstructive Sleep Apnea (OSA) there are other treatments besides CPAP.

OSA can be quite damaging if untreated. Life shortening.

IME, it can be very exhausting mentally and physically to have OSA and not treat it. I’ve adapted quite well to my CPAP, and can’t image life without it. There are alternatives to a full mask, which some people prefer.

I’ve driven four hours at night to get my CPAP, forgotten at home. Easy choice.

I don’t recall drooling being an OSA symptom, but might have missed it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Batman said he’d refuse to wear a mask. I’ve tried to encourage if he did, some kind of Star Wars role play but he’s not having it. I’ve expressed the seriousness but nope.



I use a bi-pap. Getting a mask you're comfortable with is crucial. I tried nose pillows and hated them, switched to a half-mask, but i had a tendency to let my mouth fall open which allows the airflow to escape. Switched to a cushioned full mask and i'm now sleeping better than I have since i was a kid. 

If he's like me, he'll hate it at first. But after his body starts feeling the difference in the morning I doubt he'll regret it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I use a bi-pap. Getting a mask you're comfortable with is crucial. I tried nose pillows and hated them, switched to a half-mask, but i had a tendency to let my mouth fall open which allows the airflow to escape. Switched to a cushioned full mask and i'm now sleeping better than I have since i was a kid.
> 
> If he's like me, he'll hate it at first. But after his body starts feeling the difference in the morning I doubt he'll regret it.


Thanks Fozzy, I'll keep this recommendation in mind for when/if he's one day ready to consider things.

Cheers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Lol! Well yeah, I would if it's serious, which it isn't yet. I don't blame her for not wanting me to try the aids, the anti-snoring neck brace apparently cuts off breathing while medication damages your salivary glands or whatever the internet claims...
> 
> So the snoring/drooling isn't normal at all at 35?


It sounds like you have sleep apnea. It's serious enough that you have to get help for it. 









Sleep apnea - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Argh... fine, I'll go. Made an appointment. Didn't think snoring and drooling can affect ones health like that


Sorry to ask this but are you overweight? Especially as you say that your wife is always giving you food(which you dont have to eat BTW.)Being very overweight can cause all sorts of sleep issues.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nominal weight, though with a bit of a belly. I haven't had a nose injury for years and it was never serious.

I just don't get it though, like what I read about sleep apnea is like gasping/choking, waking up tired, etc. I wake up pretty refreshed and I don't need that much sleep, and don't most people snore? Even loudly? Though the drooling is the main thing that bothers me... but I can't see anything specific about the drooling in sleep apnea.

Either way will be heading to the doctors on Friday.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Glad you are going to doctor.

I researched it. Excessive drooling at night can happen because your airway is constricted or obstructed, so you aren't swallowing it. Coupled with the snoring, like someone else said, perhaps you have obstructive sleep apnea.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I did see articles when I looked just now, perhaps copied from each other, that associated drooling with sleep apnea. Didn’t remember hearing of that link before, but makes sense.

There are degrees of severity for sleep apnea, so maybe if you have it is is causing fewer disruption per hour, and you are getting most of the rest you need.

Looks like nighttime drooling can have several possible causes, some easy to fix.

Good luck!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Lol! Well yeah, I would if it's serious, which it isn't yet. I don't blame her for not wanting me to try the aids, the anti-snoring neck brace apparently cuts off breathing while medication damages your salivary glands or whatever the internet claims...
> 
> So the snoring/drooling isn't normal at all at 35?


CPAP machine works pretty well. You both would get much better quality sleep


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Just googled that...
> 
> Oh hell no!


There’s only one cure for sleep apnea... and that’s weight loss.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This could be dangerous to your health. Get treated.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My exH use to drool so much in his sleep, then roll over and cuddle me and get drool in my hair. Ah I use to be so annoyed! 

But he was a mouth breather because he broke his nose so many times he naturally breaths through his mouth when he is not conscious of it. 

I get night sweats sometimes. It CAN be an issue with your thyroid, and it can be some sort of lymphoma, or hormone issue. This doesn’t mean it is, however it is a symptom of these problems. It’s safe to just tell your doctor and get some extra blood work to sort it out and make sure.

When these things happen, there’s a practical solution. Trial and error. First, you want to rule out all the medical problems that it could be. Then once those are all negative, it’s trial and error. Weight loss? Changing temperature in the room, not drinking before bed etc. it’s all trial and error.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Nominal weight, though with a bit of a belly. I haven't had a nose injury for years and it was never serious.
> 
> I just don't get it though, like what I read about sleep apnea is like gasping/choking, waking up tired, etc. I wake up pretty refreshed and I don't need that much sleep, and don't most people snore? Even loudly? Though the drooling is the main thing that bothers me... but I can't see anything specific about the drooling in sleep apnea.
> 
> Either way will be heading to the doctors on Friday.


Sleep apnea is basically you take a breath and as your exhale, it gets obstructed somewhere along the way out. 

I give anesthesia for a living so here is an example so you can understand. I wake up a kid from anesthesia, first thing I do is assess for breathing. I see their chest rise and fall like they are breathing. Then I put my hand up to their mouth to feel for the breath coming out, (or I put a clear oxygen mask over their face and look for condensation, which is a positive sign air is exhaling.) A LOT of times, I see the kids breath, chest rise and fall, but there is no air actually coming out of their mouth. And this is because the air is getting obstructed somewhere, and they need to be repositioned a certain way, usually on their side so their tongue and soft issue doesn’t go down and obstruct airflow. 

Anyway. Sleep apnea is the same thing. For whatever reason there is a pause of breathing. Sometimes they are breathing, but it’s partially and sometimes fully being obstructed (partial obstruction is the cause of snoring). And then eventually their oxygen levels drops, and their co2 increases which sends a signal to the brain to take a deep breath, and they do.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> There’s only one cure for sleep apnea... and that’s weight loss.


My understanding is weight loss works for some with Obstructive Sleep Apnea, but not all.

Lose weight if you need to; lots of things may improve, including OSA but I don’t think for OSA it’s guaranteed.

I considered myself normal weight/shape or even on the slim side overall when my symptoms became noticeable and treatment became indicated. However, the degree of symptoms got worse as I gained weight. A little weight gain leading up to it might have been what started it all, but so could have been sinus issues or other non-weight things.

I wouldn’t be surprised if weight loss would help my OSA. But understand even if you are at a good weight, OP, if you have OSA it really needs to be treated.
Just one paper, but not a bad place to start if interested in the weight question. (Not familiar with this source, but seems legit so far.):



https://journal.chestnet.org/article/S0012-3692(17)30157-5/pdf#back-bib35



There are a few other treatments besides CPAP. This implant one is something I may consider, when other things in my life get settled:









Inspire Sleep Apnea Innovation - Obstructive Sleep Apnea Treatment


Inspire sleep apnea innovation is the only FDA approved obstructive sleep apnea treatment that works inside your body. No mask. No hose. Just sleep.




www.inspiresleep.com






But weight loss, IF needed anyways, is a good thing.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Go get checked out.

We have a friend who snores like a bear!! He's been so stubborn to get checked out. He did the sleep study and of course he has sleep apnea, he doesn't want to get the cpap machine, but he got a mouth guard. It helps a little bit.

Who cares about how the cpap machine looks! You are asleep anyway! Your health is more important. That's what I think!


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I take some of that back. It’s been about 15-20 years, and I was 30-50lbs lighter when I was diagnosed with OSA. To me now, that seems like a relatively good weight. But, I probably was not on the slim side, according to my scale. I don’t think any extra weight back then showed that much, except a bit in the belly. (Even earlier in ancient history when I was at age 18 and 145 lbs, any weight gained went to my belly first.). Belly weight can be dangerously misleading (which is why I’m correcting my previous post). That is the worst way for a body to pack on extra fat, and is associated with lots of bad things that when coexist are called Metabolic Syndrome.

I was in my early thirties when OSA was diagnosed. In the few years leading up to that diagnosis, I had put on maybe 20 lbs, From a pretty slim starting point. (A 10% weight gain in the 4 years prior is something that paper, or one it references, notes sometimes occurs — which fits me.)

Not that you asked, OP, but if OSA is starting for you at about the same age, with the same body style (visceral fat, showing at the abdomen), maybe you have an opportunity to avoid worse and serious problems over the next 15 years. It goes by fast.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Did a test, awaiting results now. We also filmed our sleep over the last few nights, exported the sound to Audacity and tracked the spikes. The snoring comes on and off pretty loud for around 5-10 minutes then silence, so it's not all night. The drooling is non-stop when on my side, but limited when on my back. Drooling the main issue. CPAP going to be an issue as we cuddle quite tightly each night.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm sure it does bother her and that she simply isn't going to hurt your feelings about it, so you just make an appointment and go and if you don't want to, you don't even have to tell her until you see what's up. 

There is a condition about excessive drooling. Not sure what they do about it. But I knew someone who had it. He had to suck his saliva back into his mouth a lot from the corners of his mouth and his lips were red. I don't know if he had snoring or not. 

Just go to a real doctor. Make sure they don't turn you over to a PA, which a lot of places do now. I guess see an internal medicine doctor because their range of knowledge is real good. Go about the salivation. The snoring may be connected or worsened by it, but don't just go to a sleep doctor because the salivation is the bigger problem. If your wife can't take the snoring, you two can always sleep separately, as many couples do as they start having sleep disturbance issues. Let him know it's making you dehydrated. You may have some underlying condition to treat. 

Your wife sounds like a champ, but trust me when I say she would be delighted if you'd go take care of this without her encouragement so as not to put her on the spot.









Hypersalivation: Causes and treatment


Hypersalivation is a symptom of several different condition in which the body produces too much saliva. It can be caused by pregnancy, false teeth, ulcers, acid reflux, and a broken jaw. This MNT Knowledge Center article looks at this condition and the medicines and therapies that can resolve it.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Doctor already referred me to sleep doctor as well as dental scan for evaluation lol

My partner isn't my wife, not yet. She insists she doesn't mind the snoring and promises that if it was really a problem she would tell me. The drooling however - 50/50, most nights just a patch when I sleep on the side but some nights imagine your hair covered in slimey drool in the middle of the night lol


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> There’s only one cure for sleep apnea... and that’s weight loss.


If you are overweight. There are many people with sleep apnea who are not overweight, including women. 
I take my CPAP with me even if I go somewhere for just one night.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

WandaJ said:


> If you are overweight. There are many people with sleep apnea who are not overweight, including women.
> I take my CPAP with me even if I go somewhere for just one night.


if you can be cured lol. People who can’t be cured don’t have sleep apnea due to weight. Most people do though.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There is always surgery to help. I'm not for that, if I had the issue, but I know one gentleman who did and it solved the problem. 

Tough spot.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I hate to break it to you but there's no way she's not bothered by some aspect of this. She's just too nice to let you know.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> if you can be cured lol. People who can’t be cured don’t have sleep apnea due to weight. Most people do though.


That’s a common misconception, according to my sleep doctor.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

WandaJ said:


> If you are overweight. There are many people with sleep apnea who are not overweight, including women.
> I take my CPAP with me even if I go somewhere for just one night.


Yeah, my husband's not overweight. And good for you for doing what is needed for your health and sleep!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I hate to break it to you but there's no way she's not bothered by some aspect of this. She's just too nice to let you know.


Nah, I trust her, she's very honest and transparent - brutally even. She is bothered by the drooling but decided to take the good with the bad as she doesn't want me on medication.
Anyway the results are in and I don't have sleep apnea via the home study kit, the doctor recommended an overnight study at a sleep clinic for a more throughout analysis. My partner and I are both not so sure about that and getting rather annoyed I'm not listening to her lol.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Sleep apnea will take years off your life if you have it and don’t treat it. It’ll also lead to health problems during that shortened life.

If your dr still thinks it’s worth further investigation to rule it out, I wouldn’t let anyone’s emotional reaction stand in the way.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Why are you unsure about doing the overnight sleep study? It's something your doctor is recommending so you really should do it. Your girlfriend should be supportive of that, not dismissing what the doctor says and saying she's right...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bobert said:


> Why are you unsure about doing the overnight sleep study? It's something your doctor is recommending so you really should do it. Your girlfriend should be supportive of that, not dismissing what the doctor says and saying she's right...


I'm unsure about it as well, mainly due to the test results of the home kit, that I dont have any other symptoms associated with apnea, and that I really don't want to spend the night at a clinic. My partner just doesn't think its apnea and reckons I'm just blowing her piss taking out of proportion considering only thing she doesn't like is the drooling.

Still, its on the cards and might decide to do it later, but not now.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> My partner over the course of our three year relationship has recorded me snoring, I'm like a monster. We have also woken up covered in drool, excessive amounts, like drenching her hair. She's taken a habit of having a towel nearby to soak it up in the middle of the night. I also sometimes shake in my sleep, she normally just holds me tight until I stop. Sometimes I end up waking up cuddling her but covered in drool and sweat. I honestly don't know how she tolerates it.
> 
> When I suggest going to the doctors/seeking medication to fix it she tells me she doesn't want me to fix it, and that she's happy the way I am. But I'm not!!! I don't know if it's age but it's getting worse and worse. I used to not even snore a decade ago let alone leave pools of drool. Also, the drooling now leaves me very dehydrated in the morning. I need to convince her I need to fix this, but is this a sign of a health problem?


You are a grown man, you know how to use a phone, you know how to make an appointment, just do it!


----------

